# Gandalf DNA60 E-Pipe by Creavap



## Enursha (6/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

I want one but there is no stock anywhere!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (6/10/20)

I don't buy lotto tickets but if I won the lotto I would buy a couple of Pipes. With the short stem it is really attractive. I really like the Bugatti Royal as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I want one but there is no stock anywhere!



Stock showing as available

https://www.steam-and-vape.fr/en/vv-e-pipes-mods/gandalf-dna60-rosewood-creavap-3071.html

370 euros plus another 29 for DHL, 399 Euros total 

But it's a DNA and full size batteries. FOMO for days.

Somebody please ask that website to ban me. They have too much nice stuff and I will end up homeless if I carry on shopping there

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Stock showing as available
> 
> https://www.steam-and-vape.fr/en/vv-e-pipes-mods/gandalf-dna60-rosewood-creavap-3071.html
> 
> ...



Now we need them to do one that will handle a 24mm tank! 

I was so tempted... but the 22mm is a deal-breaker for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now we need them to do one that will handle a 24mm tank!
> 
> I was so tempted... but the 22mm is a deal-breaker for me.


Sometimes compromise is necessary. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Enursha (9/10/20)

Speaking of which. It's not the one this thread is about but i came across this a few minutes ago. 

https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/485488287/e_pipe_618.html

Thats a comp...comp.. compromise and a half. But they are so few and far between it does become an option

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (9/10/20)

Enursha said:


> Speaking of which. It's not the one this thread is about but i came across this a few minutes ago.
> 
> https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/485488287/e_pipe_618.html
> 
> Thats a comp...comp.. compromise and a half. But they are so few and far between it does become an option


Lovely. Wish I had that spare at the moment. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

